# Foggy night



## Rhoads238 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey all,

So it was a very foggy night this evening, so I was glad to have had my camera with me when I was on my way home from work. 




_DSC2760 by rhoads238, on Flickr

CC always welcome,

Jason


----------



## timor (Jan 14, 2013)

O yes, quite magic. The sticks are maybe in the way or maybe not. Maybe they add to the atmosphere of fairy tale. Depends. I like it.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 14, 2013)

Very nice!

Hoboken??!!  No Jokin'??!!  I lived in Weehawken on Park Ave with a beautiful view of midtown from my 2nd story apartment for about a year while working in the area back in the late 80's.


----------



## imagesliveon (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow!!


One of the best shots I've seen on here!!

Very nice!!

Regards


----------



## josephchen (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice post and the image is just awesome.


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 14, 2013)

It is indeed beautiful, the little branches in the foreground are distracting though.
The mood is fantastic! Well done.


----------



## Elizabethk (Jan 14, 2013)

A stunning shot! :thumbup:


----------



## Rhoads238 (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow thanks everyone. I wanted the sticks in the shot because I was trying to push the eye away from the gangway. I was trying to achieve a look that the ferry was just off shore but unreachable from the land. Like it had sunk in use and not at the dock. I think the sticks do stop, at least me, from looking at the gangway. I also tried, although i couldn't get the look i wanted, a series of double exposures to give the ferry a transparent ghostly look. I however couldn't get this to work the way i had wanted. 

thanks again everyone,


-Jason


----------



## Mully (Jan 14, 2013)

Very nice ...has a lot of mystery to it


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 14, 2013)

This was a much different image in Photoshopthan on this screen. In PS, I found I really-really didn't like the twigs even a little bit. I also noticed it lacked a bit of exposure structure on the hull, especially in the highlighted areas. I am far from the PS guru but can genrally improve an image if I set my mind to it...at least the twigs are gone..as to the rest, that's always up for interpretation. Each of us sees an image differently than the original author. I always wonder what Shakespeare would say about all the interpretations of a Midsummer's Night's Dream.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh, and you have a plethora of dust bunnies on your sensor..time for a professional cleaning.


----------



## chrisfoxdesign (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome, really love this.


----------



## Rhoads238 (Jan 14, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> Oh, and you have a plethora of dust bunnies on your sensor..time for a professional cleaning.



I have a d600 and it has the oil / dust problem. I'll have to send it in to nikon for repairs. Although I have heard that the paint flecks issue stops after about three thousand clicks. I have way over that so maybe all it needs now is a cleaning. 

I don't mind the sticks. But its always helpfull to see how other people would handle a scene. Thanks for the input

-Jason


----------



## Rhoads238 (Jan 14, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> This was a much different image in Photoshopthan on this screen. In PS, I found I really-really didn't like the twigs even a little bit. I also noticed it lacked a bit of exposure structure on the hull, especially in the highlighted areas. I am far from the PS guru but can genrally improve an image if I set my mind to it...at least the twigs are gone..as to the rest, that's always up for interpretation. Each of us sees an image differently than the original author. I always wonder what Shakespeare would say about all the interpretations of a Midsummer's Night's Dream.
> 
> View attachment 32492




Meh, maybe your right about the branches. So i decided to see what kind of job i could do with it.




_DSC2760 no sticks by rhoads238, on Flickr

CC always,


Jason


----------



## runnah (Jan 14, 2013)

Just a personal preference I would like to to see more contrast. I know it is foggy and that affects the contrast a bit but honestly the photo doesn't read foggy to me.

My edit:


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 14, 2013)

Rhoads238 - What time of the night was it and was the light source filtered sun or moonlight or from an another light source? That would be the determining factor as to contrast or lack of... I kind of sort of think you went a bit too far on the darkening. You've lost to much detail in the rocks and they are a good lead in to the boat while helping to anchor the frame.


----------



## Rhoads238 (Jan 14, 2013)

It was about midnight, with sodium vapor lighting, diffused through lots of fog. The lack of contrast could partially be from the very soft almost monochromatic light. Here's another try.




ferry readjust by rhoads238, on Flickr


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 14, 2013)

Get rid of that one bright spot in the rocks, and given the light and time of night, I'd say you pretty much nailed it. Good Job. You may want to rework some of the edits where you took out the branches as I can still follow their traces out over the water.


----------



## Mike Lamb (Jan 14, 2013)

Ghostly and very sweet.  No complaints here.


----------

